# Insurance



## Pale Driver (Feb 24, 2015)

Just for curiousity sake I called my insurance provider and inquired about their policy towards Uber. They stayed I wouldn't be covered. It is my understanding that Uber covers drivers when driving. Does anyone know the details on Uber policy. Medical etc.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Pale Driver said:


> Just for curiousity sake I called my insurance provider and inquired about their policy towards Uber. They stayed I wouldn't be covered. It is my understanding that Uber covers drivers when driving. Does anyone know the details on Uber policy. Medical etc.


Best in class via @Desert Driver 
https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Best in class via @Desert Driver
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/restart-uber-responds-to-desert-drivers-succinct-questions.10451/


Tx - I'm delighted that people are still referencing this thread. Thx.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Tx - I'm delighted that people are still referencing this thread. Thx.


You did a good job running down important facts and summarizing the answers clearly. It is a shame that those answers are not available on their website, drivers should be grateful to you for doing this homework!!!


----------

